# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  'Ilımlı islam' bir 'şeytan kusmuğu'dur

## bozok

ğIlımlı İslamğ bir ğşeytan kusmuğuğdur


*27.09.2007 
İnternetAjans
MURAT YATAĞANBABA


Klasik taktik uygulanmaya başlandı. Türkiyeğdeki bütün Ulusal Gazeteler ve Ulusal Televizyonlarğda ğIlımlı İslamğ  tartışılıyor. Tartışmanın göbeğinde de ğtürbanğ ve ğkutsallarımızğ var!... 

ğILIMLI İSLüMğ YANLIş TERCüME! 

Kamuoyuğnda ve Basınğda ğIlımlı İslamğ diye tartışılan konuda ğilk hatağ  tercümede yapılıdı. Okunuşuyla ğMadrıd Islamğın tam karşılığı ğIlımlı İslamğ değil, ğdireniş noktaları kırılmışğ, ğtörpülenmişğ ve hatta ğuysallaştırılmış İslamğ demek. Bu ğtercümenin tercümesiğ ise şu: ğİsevi Müslümanlıkğ veya ğAmerikan Müslümanlığığğ  

ğILIMLI İSLüMğDA İBADET NASIL YAPILIYOR? 

Ilımlı İslam ve Camiler: Camilerde ğkadın-erkek karışıkğ namaz kılacak. 

Amaç: Camilerin Kiliseleştirilmesiğ 

İslam Fıkhığna göre ise camide kılanan namazda ğkadınğ, ğerkekğ ve ğçift cinsiyetlilerğ birbirlerine geçmiş şekilde yani ğkarışık namazğ kılmaz. Kadın-erkek ve çift cinsiyetliler cami içinde birbirlerinden ayrı ayrı / gruplar halinde kılarlar. Amerika bunu uygulamaya da koydu. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın Başdanışmanı olan Zapsuğnun Eşi, erkeklerle karışık Cuma Namazı kıldığ Camileri Kiliseleştirmek için ilk deneme böyle yapıldı. 

Ilımlı İslam ve Peygamberi: Dinin Peygamberi Hz.Muhammed değil, Hz.İsa olacak! 

Amaç: Müslümanlığı Hıristiyanlığa boğdurmak! 

Türkiyeğdeki Dini Cemaatleri kullanarak, bunların gazete ve dergilerinde ğHz.İsağda birleşelim!ğ  diye haber yaptırdılar. Amerikağnın Türkiyeğdeki bu Dini Cemaatlere yazdırdığı yazıda kelime kelime şöyle yazıyor: Bütün Müslümanlar ve Hıristiyanlar, ğdünya barışığ için Hz.İsağnın etrafında birleşmelidir! Bu konuda Fethullah Gülen Cemaatiğnin Aksiyon Dergisi  ve Zaman Gazetesiğni kullanmaları da ilginçtir. 


Ilımlı İslam ve Kitabı: Artık kitabımız ğKurğan-ı Kerimğ değil ğGerçek Furkanğ olacak! 

Amaç: Kurğanğı İncilleştirmek! 

Amerika bu konuda iki çalışma yaptı  / yaptırdı. Birincisi onbinlerce basıp bedava dağıttığı ğGerçek Furkanğ  adlı kitaptı. Bu kitap Tevrat-İncil ve Kurğanğdan seçtikleri  bazı ayetlerle oluşturuldu. İkinci denemeleri ise gene Türkiyeğdeki bir İlahiyat Profesörüğne içine İncil ayetleri sokulmuş  Kurğan Meali yaptırmak oldu. Buradaki amaçları da Kurğanğı İncilleştirmekti. Bu konuda da Fethullah Gülen Cemaatiğne yakınlığıyla bilinen Prof.Dr.Suat Yıldırımğa bu meali yaptırmaları tesadüf mü acaba? 

ILIMLI İSLAM ve GİYİM-KUşAMI: ALLAHğIN BELüSI TüRBAN! 

Amerikağnın ğIlımlı İslamğı bu kadar ısıtıp piyasaya sürmediği dönemlerde başlattığı ve şimdi T.C. Anayasasığna sokmaya çalıştığı en büyük projesi ise ğTürbanğğ  

Amerika tarafından Müslüman kadınlara ğAllahğın emriğ diye yutturulan, gerçekte ise ğAllahğın belasığ olan türban, şimdi bağıra bağıra T.C.Anayasasığna girmeye hazırlanıyor. Türkiyeğde kendisine istemediği kadar destek de buluyor. Bazı saf Müslümanlar  ğHıristiyan Rahibe kadınların artığığ olan bu türbanı, Allahğın emri zannedip bunun T.C.Anayasasığna girmesini istiyor! 

ğILIMLI İSLüMğ ADI KONMAMIş BİR ğHIRİSTİYANLIK PROPAGANDASIğDIR! 

Yukarıda gösterdiğimiz örneklerde olduğu gibi, ğIlımlı İslamğın ğGerçek İslamğla yoğurt bulaşığı kadar bile bir alakası yok. ğIlımlı İslamğ adı konmamış bir Hıristiyanlıktır. Camisi-ibadet biçimi-Kitabı-Peygamberi Hıristiyanlıktakiyle bire birdir. Amerika bu ğYeni Diniğni  dolayısıyla da ğYeni Peygamberi ve Yeni Kitabığnı Müslümanlara benimsetmeyi başarırsa, Türkiye ve Ortadoğu Müslümanlık adı altında Hıristiyanlığı yaşayacak. Amerikağnın Türkiyeğdeki imamları eğitmek için milyar dolarlık bütçe ayırması da bu projenin bir parçasıdır. 

GEORGE BUSH: ORTADOĞUğDA ğYECüCğ ve ğMECüCğ üIKTI? 

Irakğta 800.000 Müslümanı ğdemokrasi ve barışğ adına katleden ebedi melun George Bushğun Fransa eski Cumhurbaşkanığna ğOrtadoğuğda Yecüc-Mecüc çıktı bana destek olmak zorundasınğ dediği gazetelere yansıdı. George Bush Kurğanğda bahsi geçen ve ne olduğu halen tartışılan Yecüc Mecücğe kadar siyaseti din üzerinden yapması Müslümanlara bir şey anlatmıyor mu? Söylemleriyle kendisine ğulvi bir güçğ  yüklemeye çalışan George Bush, yakın geçmişte ğHaçlı Saldırısını yeniden başlatıyorumğ sözünü de sarfetmişti. Bu söylemlerinden kendisinin ğSiyasetçiğ olmasına rağmen ğHıristiyanların Lideriğ olduğunu dünyaya ilan ettiği anlaşılıyor. 

ğILIMLI İSLüMğA KARşILIK HYPğNİN PROJESİ ğKURğANğDAKİ İSLüMğDIR? 

Amerikağnın / Ebedi Melun George Bushğun Türkiye ve Ortadoğuğya dayattığı bir şeytan kusmuğu olan ğIlımlı İslamğı bozabilecek tek reçete ğKurğanğdaki İslamğdır. 

ğKurğanğdaki İslamğın Türkiye ve bütün Dünyağda sembolleşmiş fikir öncüsü ise HYP Genel Başkanı Prof.Dr.Yaşar Nuri üztürkğtür. Prof.Dr.Yaşar Nuri üztürkğün ve Genel Başkanı olduğu Halkın Yükselişi Partisiğnin son iki yıldır toplumdan saklanması ve yazılı basında yer verilmemesinin / susturulmasının tek sebebi de budur. üünkü Yaşar Nuri üztürk Amerikağnın ğIlımlı İslamğ  projesini ıslak ve yırtık bir paçavra gibi George Bushğun suratına fırlatıp atmıştır. Amerikağyı bu kadar öfkelendirense HYP Lideriğnin karşı çıktığı ğIlımlı İslamğın hayata geçmeden Büyük Ortadoğu Projesiğnin de hayata geçemeyecek olmasıdır! 

Ben bu ğIlımlı İslamğın bir boyutunu ğGüllerin Efendisi Hz.Muhammed Sürgünğdeğ  kitabımda çok detaylıca anlatmıştım. Diğer boyutlarını da yakında çıkacak olan ğBir şeytan Kusmuğu: Ilımlı İslamğ adlı kitabımda anlatacağım. 

HYP Denizli İl Başkanı Yatağanbaba olarak, ğ ğAllahğın emriğ  diye yutturulan ğAllahğın belasığ / ğHıristiyan Rahibe kadınlarının artığığ  olan ğtürbanğın T.C. Anayasasığna sokulmaya çalışılmasığ, ğIlımlı İslam & Kurğanğdaki İslamğ  ve ğGeorge Bushğun ğdiniğ söylemleriğ  konularında diyeceklerim ve ğduruşumğ budur, Aziz Milletimizğe saygıyla duyuruyorum.*  


MURAT YATAĞANBABA / YAZAR 
( ğIlımlı İslamğın değil, ğKurğanğdaki İslamğın bağlısı, HYP Denizli Kurucusu ve İl Başkanı )

----------

